# Dash/ radio shut down



## fabcraftinc (Nov 3, 2009)

2014 F350 Gas.

Has anyone experienced their dash lights and radio shutting down/ resetting after activating a lift on a snowplow or dump box, non central hydraulic systems? It is only a second or so, but is annoying, especially when using a blue tooth! Is there a fix or "flash" in the electrical?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d8c8npo5mg4h98m/Plow Electrical Problems.pdf?dl=0

Info At This Link


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lots of info in other posts but the basics are its happening with both Ford and Chevy having the electrical system partially reset when the plow overloads the system. I don't know about Ford but I heard Chevy has a fix coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

has anyone tried a soft start module on the ford's ? 29760-1??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

unhcp;2060240 said:


> has anyone tried a soft start module on the ford's ? 29760-1??


Been using the same one since 2008, I think that the only one you can use


----------



## fabcraftinc (Nov 3, 2009)

That 29760-1 module was specific to 2008 250-350's etc. I wasn't used again until the newer chevy's


----------

